# will ceramic rings work in Whisper 10 filter



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thi filter I have for my 10gal. is a Whisper 10 with activated carbon. The tank is almost two months old and has been cycled for 4 weeks. I have not changed the filter media at all, save for a rinse when I change the water. Would ceramic rings work in this type of filter? I have read about their superior ability to provide bio-filtration. I don't feel the need to keep using the carbon, as its not a good idea anyway. And the 5gal. Aqua-Tech system I just purchased, also contains activated carbon in its filter pad. Should I use some type of sponge for this one? It has a bio-wheel as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Some people do not use ceramic rings in planted tanks, so there is really no need for them. If you feel that you need to use them, then there is no harm in doing so. 

I would remove the carbon from your filters and replace them with a filter floss which removes finer particles.


----------



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

thank you.....could you recommend a product name?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Look into local craft stores and walmart for a Product called Poly Fill in the craft sections sold as pillow stuffing or teddy bear stuffing. Poly fill does a great job at providing that filtration and shine to the water.

I don't see a problem with using rings, but filter floss is just cheaper and also "shines" the water. But go ahead and use the rings if you have them on hand. Otherwise use filterfloss, or maybe a combination of both.

-John N.


----------



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

No kidding...I think I have a bagful in my craft room...somewhere...so why bother with the rings if I don't need them? I won't bother. thanks for the tip.


----------

